
College Degrees Used to Make Families Wealthier. That’s No Longer True - jstelz7
https://www.worth.com/college-degrees-used-to-make-families-wealthier-thats-no-longer-true/
======
ehvatum
There used to be some wealth in my extended family and traditionally a huge
emphasis on the immense importance of getting a degree. That wealth is gone,
spent on useless degrees and vacation homes. This generation, the degreed work
in the businesses started by the drop-outs.

~~~
lonelappde
> useless degrees and vacation homes

Strange to lump those together before considering them separately.

How many businesses did the dropouts start? How many dropouts didn't start
busineses?

------
jordan314
I'm in this age group and have lots of debt. I'm also an entrepreneur that
can't attend accelerators or forgo a salary for a couple years because of said
debt. It feels like startups are for rich people.

~~~
a_ranom_dev
I'm in the same situation. Went down to Latin America where it's cheap to
live. Been bootstrapping for a year and closing in on launch. It can be done
solo, but you have to be ready to go for broke. It's sad but you are 100%
right, this is a game that regular people are locked out of unless you are
willing to do extreme things.

------
musicale
Colleges and banks have figured out how to eat the earnings bonus: excessive
tuition, student loans to cover excessive tuition, and interest on said
student loans.

Kind of like landlords who own a high foot traffic location, rent it out for
overpriced coffee stands, and eat up nearly all the revenue as rent while the
business operator barely breaks even.

Or the technology-related productivity bonus being eaten by employers and the
healthcare industry.

------
hurricanetc
No longer true for nonwhite people born in the 80s. And the source data does
not directly implicate student loan debt as the culprit.

